# Sunsun HW-603B review



## AnotherHobby (Mar 5, 2012)

I had seen recommendations on this site for them, and I also bought one. I upgraded my office tank to a 6 gallon from a 3 gallon, and I didn't think my Zoomed 501 would be enough, so I picked up one of these.

The one I got was loud and rattled. It has a pretty good vibration, and was far too loud for my office. I tried stuffing closed cell foam between the pump and canister, but that didn't work. I was actually surprised by how loud it was. I thought maybe I could try and replace the impeller, but couldn't find any info on parts. I'm sure they are out there somewhere, but good luck finding the right one. In the end, if anything goes wrong, it's a throw away item since you can't get any parts.

I ended up throwing mine anyway because of the noise. I got an Aquaclear 20 HOB instead. 

Other than the loud vibration, I thought it seemed okay.


----------



## Froshmore (Feb 2, 2014)

I purchased one of these and mine is very quiet. It doesn't have any convenient way to disconnect the canister, however. I tried contacting the seller about the type/size of the canister fitting so I could rig something up myself, but they were no help.


----------

